# Foam Decoys



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

Since Herters stopped making the burlap wrapped decoys finding good diver decoys is getting harder and harder to do.  Don't like plastic diver dekes, gets too expensive in the long run (sinking them) I only have about 80 or so left over the years...anyone know of some decent decoys along the lines of the old herters?  I have run across a brand or two, but to get what I want it seems like it will be a year wait....6 week or so back order on a dozen. I am wanting to build my diver spread back to its old glory.....


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw 3-4 herters suc duc decoys on **************** for $3 each.
Stocker makes foam dekes
Bigger Water Decoys
FowlFoolers

Thats three companies making foamers


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> I saw 3-4 herters suc duc decoys on **************** for $3 each.
> Stocker makes foam dekes
> Bigger Water Decoys
> FowlFoolers
> ...



Thanks, Stocker is the one that looks like it would take me a year to get what I wanted, seen nothing but bad reviews on the FowlFoolers, though it is under new ownership.....gonna check out Bigger Water Decoys.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

I sold 8 dozen herters 72s about 9 years ago. I am constantly kicking myself for this.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> I sold 8 dozen herters 72s about 9 years ago. I am constantly kicking myself for this.



I bet you are, won't be long before those would have paid for a college education......If I could find 8 dozen redhead and/or canvasbacks in those....I would be all over them like white on rice. I had 10 dozen blue bill / ringneck and redhead mix...many lost in moves over the years, wanting to build my spread back up.  There is a guy that makes really nice cork dekes down near Panama City in FLA but I would have to take out a second mortgage to put together a decent spread of those.....he guides with them down there, his spread is a sight to see.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, bad fish decoys.

Another carver, Don Mintz use to make foamers, he and his sons probably still carve


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

ive been thinking about adding foam filled puddle ducks to the arsenal also......havent done alot of research on em yet....my first question would be how heavy are they compared to the traditional g&h decoy?????and....if they should spring a leak or get a couple of pellets in them and they start taking on water.....will they get water logged and increase in weight??


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> ive been thinking about adding foam filled puddle ducks to the arsenal also......havent done alot of research on em yet....my first question would be how heavy are they compared to the traditional g&h decoy?????and....if they should spring a leak or get a couple of pellets in them and they start taking on water.....will they get water logged and increase in weight??



They are not much heavier than the old school g&h dekes. They are closed cell foam, so no, they don't take on water. Puddle ducks, look at aero outdoors for mallards. Get the all drakes. They will have another run in July or so.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

Bachs Blocks is another foam carver


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

just had an idea......tell me if im crazy.....what if you purchased an inject able closed cell foam and filled the deaks you have.....along with the new ones that you purchase???


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> Bachs Blocks is another foam carver



a buddy of mine won 2 dozen herters foam mallards...(not foam filled)....they looked pretty good....the only problem i had with them.....when you put em in the decoy bag they got dinged and scratched.....leaving alot of white marks exposed on em......i dont think i would like to have something like these that you would have to baby.......

(thoughts)


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 15, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> just had an idea......tell me if im crazy.....what if you purchased an inject able closed cell foam and filled the deaks you have.....along with the new ones that you purchase???



closed cell foam expands after you mix and pour it, the trick would be geting the right ammount in the decoy i would think too much would cause distortion/spliting of the plastic shell of the decoy. it might take a coulple of tries before you get it right.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Ureaduck decoys are modeled off the old Herters.  You're going to pay a fortune for them though. I wish I had bought up every Herters I could get my hands on before they stopped making them.


----------



## killerv (Jan 15, 2014)

These!

http://www.thewaterfowlersworkshop.com/lz-decoys.html


----------



## killerv (Jan 15, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> a buddy of mine won 2 dozen herters foam mallards...(not foam filled)....they looked pretty good....the only problem i had with them.....when you put em in the decoy bag they got dinged and scratched.....leaving alot of white marks exposed on em......i dont think i would like to have something like these that you would have to baby.......
> 
> (thoughts)



Slotted bag, only "babying" you need to do.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll take 3 dozen of those please!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 15, 2014)

killerv said:


> These!
> 
> http://www.thewaterfowlersworkshop.com/lz-decoys.html



Only if I win the lottery, at 200 a pair, would cost a pretty penny to put together 8 or so dozen in a year or so.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 15, 2014)

yea I like duck hunting, but 200 bucks for a pair of decoys is a little extreme.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd quit hunting before paying that kind of money for decoys. 

BTW there are a doz Herters foam bluebills on ebay for $250 right now.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

I would look into the Ure-a-ducks. They're not cheap, but they're not nearly as expensive as I thought I remembered them being.


----------



## killerv (Jan 16, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> Also, bad fish decoys.
> 
> Another carver, Don Mintz use to make foamers, he and his sons probably still carve



I believe he is in the 75 range for a carved foamer, but he did get in with tanglefree and did their prograde birds. I believe all of the prograde stuff he designed is foam filled.


----------

